

Children of recent immigrants lead America's scientific competitions - VladRussian
http://www.mercurynews.com/health/ci_18124146?source=rss&nclick_check=1

======
VladRussian
wrt. meme "what happens to Asian overachievers when tests end" - the Intel's
competition isn't a "test":

>But the largest number of Intel finalists -- 16 -- had parents who hailed
from China. Ten were born to Indian parents.

from <http://www.mercurynews.com/science/ci_17209589?source=pkg> :

>...Liu explained how he used computer algorithms to identify immune system
pathways activated during organ transplant rejection.

Also interesting side effect of H1B, may be even more important than the
original H1B itself:

>The results are evident in Silicon Valley classrooms: Children of immigrant
parents, particularly those with skills-based H-1B visas, are abundant in the
top tiers of academia.

